# All set up



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I posted a pic of my office in another thread. Have my own microwave (when we bought the new house last year, it came with a built in microwave - so I had an extra 1). Well, bought my own mini-fridge yesterday. Even has a small freezer in it.

Now, no more ice chest in the car to keep my sandwich and drinks kewl.

I don't drink coffee, but have a coffee maker to make hot tea. All set. Just need a griddle and I can cook some burgers


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I posted a pic of my office in another thread. Have my own microwave (when we bought the new house last year, it came with a built in microwave - so I had an extra 1). Well, bought my own mini-fridge yesterday. Even has a small freezer in it.
> 
> Now, no more ice chest in the car to keep my sandwich and drinks kewl.
> 
> I don't drink coffee, but have a coffee maker to make hot tea. All set. Just need a griddle and I can cook some burgers


Just get yourself a George Forman grill.

P.S You don't drink coffee. What the hell is wrong with you. :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Get a little propane BBQ:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

DON'T DRINK COFFEE I'm reporting you to the senate committee on unamerican activities and you call yourself a gun owner shame shame


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> DON'T DRINK COFFEE I'm reporting you to the senate committee on unamerican activities and you call yourself a gun owner shame shame


I dunno.......I got in the habit of getting my caffiene from pepsi when I was in the Military and always rushed for time, its a habit I havent broken in 35 years. Now I do drink coffee occassionally but not all the time.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> I dunno.......I got in the habit of getting my caffiene from pepsi when I was in the Military and always rushed for time, its a habit I havent broken in 35 years. Now I do drink coffee occassionally but not all the time.


Pepsi! What the hell is wrong with you. :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Pepsi! What the hell is wrong with you. :mrgreen:


I gots me sum drain bamage frum havins 3 chillens afore...:mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> I gots me sum drain bamage frum havins 3 chillens afore...:mrgreen:


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Good god man!!! NO COFFEE!!!! ARRRRGGGHHHH!!!!!



Seriously though, sounds like you got it made.....


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I posted a pic of my office in another thread. Have my own microwave (when we bought the new house last year, it came with a built in microwave - so I had an extra 1). Well, bought my own mini-fridge yesterday. Even has a small freezer in it.
> 
> Now, no more ice chest in the car to keep my sandwich and drinks kewl.
> 
> I don't drink coffee, but have a coffee maker to make hot tea. All set. Just need a griddle and I can cook some burgers


And where exactly do you and your probationers sit?

I know, you sit on the fridge, and they sit on the coffe pot. (ouch)

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U guys are funny 

Microwave is on top of 1 of my filing cabinets, and the mini fridge is on the floor near a corner. I finally have a decent sized office. Coffemaker is on top of another filing cabinet


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Maximo said:


> You don't drink coffee. What the hell is wrong with you. :mrgreen:


+1 ...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Good god man!!! NO COFFEE!!!! ARRRRGGGHHHH!!!!!
> 
> ++ 1


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Have my own microwave (when we bought the new house last year, it came with a built in microwave - so I had an extra 1).


Can I have the spare microwave? I need one for a new MASER cannon i'm building. My current one uses an 850 watt magnetron and I need a more powerful one such as 1,100-1,200. :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> Can I have the spare microwave? I need one for a new MASER cannon i'm building. My current one uses an 850 watt magnetron and I need a more powerful one such as 1,100-1,200. :mrgreen:


:smt011 I don't even want to know:smt011


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> :smt011 I don't even want to know:smt011


+500


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

All the comforts of home. There's something wrong here???


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

Baldy said:


> All the comforts of home. There's something wrong here???


All he needs now is a pellet trap to relieve the stress from work.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Good lord! I don't get personal stuff at work. I have a locker, if that counts. But we all share a nasty coffee pot and a microwave.

However, I get to be surrounded by tons and tons of guns all the time and can use the range for free. So it's a deal I am willing to handle. *ducks and runs before sharp objects are tossed at head*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Good lord! I don't get personal stuff at work. I have a locker, if that counts. But we all share a nasty coffee pot and a microwave.


That's why I have my own stuff - the community microwave is nasty - and people leave crap that smells in the community refrigerator...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Maser said:


> Can I have the spare microwave? I need one for a new MASER cannon i'm building. My current one uses an 850 watt magnetron and I need a more powerful one such as 1,100-1,200. :mrgreen:


I certainly hope no one else is at home when you blow the house up.........


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

scooter said:


> I certainly hope no one else is at home when you blow the house up.........


Blow up the house? How so? You do know how a microwave works don't you? Anyways the only real danger is dealing with discharging the high voltage capacitor. Other than that all you got to worry about is making sure there's a parabolic metal dish attatched to the buisiness end of the magnetron.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Maser said:


> Blow up the house? How so? You do know how a microwave works don't you? Anyways the only real danger is dealing with discharging the high voltage capacitor. Other than that all you got to worry about is making sure there's a parabolic metal dish attatched to the buisiness end of the magnetron.


OK I'll clarify for you...burn down the house


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Maser, you should not be screwing around with microwaves. They are not safe.

And, I have largely kept quiet on the issue Maser, but honestly - if you want people to take you seriously, you should not make posts that are so immature. That's why you sometimes get the comments here that you do...

know you are only 16 - but you need to start making better choices.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I still can't get over the no coffee thing. Next thing you know SW will be telling us he doesn't drink beer. :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> I still can't get over the no coffee thing. Next thing you know SW will be telling us he doesn't drink beer. :mrgreen:


CANT....hes allergic to hops:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> I still can't get over the no coffee thing. Next thing you know SW will be telling us he doesn't drink beer. :mrgreen:


Sorry dude - I don't drink alcohol at all. I quit when I turned 18  (seriously)

Having asthma and taking medication (more as a teen than I do now), I've never gotten drunk in my life. At 17 and 18, I drank sopmewhat frequently and always stopped when I got a "buzz." I am the type of person who always wants to be in conrtol of myself, though - so, I do not drink at all.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

That's cool, I wasn't trying to flame you or anything. 
If I had saved my beer money all these years, I could have a heck of a good gun collection.:mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> That's cool, I wasn't trying to flame you or anything.
> If I had saved my beer money all these years, I could have a heck of a good gun collection.:mrgreen:


Nope:mrgreen: I only drink on my B/day and VERY special occassions only but sumthin ALWAYS comes up when I get enuf saved for a new gun:smt022 :smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> That's cool, I wasn't trying to flame you or anything.
> If I had saved my beer money all these years, I could have a heck of a good gun collection.:mrgreen:


Well, my wife likes to buy wine - so I use that cost as an excuse to buy extra bullets  - gotta make it fair


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> I dunno.......I got in the habit of getting my caffiene from pepsi when I was in the Military and always rushed for time, its a habit I havent broken in 35 years. Now I do drink coffee occassionally but not all the time.


after a 3 month investagation in a bottling plant in 1977 have not will not touch a soft drink. At least with coffee the water gets boiled once


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> after a 3 month investagation in a bottling plant in 1977 have not will not touch a soft drink. At least with coffee the water gets boiled once


I think that is part of civilizations problem today, everything has to be sterile.I grew up eating mud pies and some stuff that God probably didnt know where it came from as a kid and except for bad guys and scooter accidents Ive only been sick(seriously) once in my life.I got pneumonia while stationed at GF AFB ND .No one has good immune systems any more cuz were seldom exposed to any germs and protected from EVERYTHING.


----------

